# KeepScores



## jrsolidum (Apr 20, 2011)

Guys,

Hi! I would like to share a new golf website I signed up to recently. It is called www.keepscores.com.

You can track your scores, view player stats and compete with other golfers in the U.S. Looks like they have invented a new way to play golf!

There is real-time scoring and leaderboards too!


----------

